# Slovak: kokoš



## Encolpius

Ahojte, už ste počuli / poznáte slovo *kokoš*, kde sa to na Slovensku používa? Vďaka. Enc.


----------



## Azori

Slovo "kokoš" nepoznám, ale podľa tohto slovníka (avšak v súčasnosti už neaktuálneho) by malo ísť o nárečové slovo znamenajúce "kohút", prenesene aj "vznetlivý človek, ktorý sa ľahko púšťa do bitky". Vôbec netuším, či sa to niekde ešte na Slovensku používa. Napadlo mi, či "rozkokošiť sa" a "rozkokošený" náhodou nemajú nejakú súvislosť s týmto slovom (tie som už v hovorovej reči určite počula), existuje aj sloveso "kokošiť sa" (= hnevať sa).


----------



## vianie

Nepýtate sa na to, Encolpius, v súvislosti s maďarským kékes (Kékes) ? To má znamenať niečo ako namodralý a napadlo ma, že keď sa niekto kokoší, tak môže aj zmodrieť.  Celkovo je však pri slove kokoš pravdepodobnejší pôvod slovanský. Osobne som toto slovo takisto počul ale i použil len vo forme prídavného mena.


----------



## bibax

Kokoš jistě souvisí s maďarským kakas = kohout.

Rozkokošený je česky rozkohoutěný. A maďarsky felpaprikázott (rozpaprikovaný?).


----------



## vianie

Naozaj zaujímavé. 

V češtine sa hovorilo kokoš aj chocholu http://bara.ujc.cas.cz/psjc/img.php/img/725/317040093_133837_29221_644

O pôvode slova kokoš som toho príliš nenašiel, zatiaľ teda len toto PDF - http://www.juls.savba.sk/ediela/varia/19/Varia19.pdf - viď str. 111


----------



## Encolpius

Áno, maďarské slovo "kakas" [kakaš] je slovanského pôvodu, ako veľa ďalších slov, práve zo slova "kokoš"[<slovinské?], rumuni tiež hovoria kohútovi "cocoş", to isté, tak ma zaujímalo, či toto slovo "existuje" aj v slovenčine, ale vyzerá, že známe je slovo "kokošiť sa", to som nepoznal...Používa sa: Nekokoš sa! (?), ako to znie?


----------



## Irbis

"kokoš" is Slovenian word for "hen" (alongside with word "kura", which is a bit more colloquial). In east part of Slovenia word "kokot" is also used for "cock", but usual Slovenian word for this is "petelin". I don't have etymological dictionary for Slovenian, so I don't know from where the word came to Slovenian.


----------



## bibax

> Používa sa: Nekokoš sa! (?), ako to znie?


Zdá se, že frekvence vět jako

"Už sa nekokoš!" "Už se nekohouti!" "Ne paprikázz már!"

je ve všech třech jazycích přibližně stejná, totiž blížíci se limitně nule.

"Tak už se nekokoš!" se vyskytuje dokonce i v českém textu.

Ale zní to dobře, alespoň v češtině.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> ...vyzerá, že známe je slovo "kokošiť sa", to som nepoznal...Používa sa: Nekokoš sa! (?), ako to znie?


Za seba môžem napísať, že to nepoznám - na rozdiel od už spomínaných "rozkokošiť sa" a "rozkokošený", takže veľmi známe to asi nebude. "Nekokoš sa!" znie (aspoň mne) trochu smiešne.


----------

